# cesspool that is uber



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Although effectively quit at the last rate cluster ****, its good to know not all drivers have a cab mentality. This co sucks and I would not use the services as a passenger if you paid me.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Bye


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bscott said:


> Although effectively quit at the last rate cluster ****, its good to know not all drivers have a cab mentality. This co sucks and I would not use the services as a passenger if you paid me.


POST # 1 / @bscott : ♤♡♢♧ Don't
let the door hit you in the a•• on
the way out.
OH YEAH, will you PLEASE TAKE
@DrJeecheroo WITH YOU? THX B.S.!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / @bscott : ♤♡♢♧ Don't
> let the door hit you in the a•• on
> the way out.
> OH YEAH, will you PLEASE TAKE
> @DrJeecheroo WITH YOU? THX B.S.!


no I told him you'd gladly go with him...your avatar bests describes you....


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

https://www.kalibrr.com/advice/2015/02/top-4-reasons-why-good-employees-quit/

*Top 4 Reasons Why Good Employees Quit*


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said: ↑
POST # 1 / @@bscott : ♤♡♢♧ Don't
let the door hit you in the a•• on
the way out.
OH YEAH, will you PLEASE TAKE
@DrJeecheroo WITH YOU? THX B.S.!
-----------------------
I tried to get you ,I really did.. However your format , and your maniacal ramblings that don't make sense finally pushed me to send you to the ignored list . . Hey your only the 2nd person I dumped there. Not that I think that your all that ****ed up in your uber beliefs,, but your misguided for sure .
Hey remember just because a dude like me ignores you doesn't
mean a ****in thing
...keep that wacky ,format that few understand, (its like a jigsaw puzzle) - and ..oh yeah..uber on !



DrJeecheroo said:


> .your avatar bests describes you..


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / @bscott : ♤♡♢♧ Don't
> let the door hit you in the a•• on
> the way out.
> OH YEAH, will you PLEASE TAKE
> @DrJeecheroo WITH YOU? THX B.S.!


Im sure headquarters appreciates your mindless eyes shut cab driver loyalty. Now back to the stalag where your fuhrer awaits with further orders

Achtung!


----------

